# 4/0 4/0 2/0 Aluminum



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Can I use 4/0 4/0 2/0 Aluminum wire from my meter to my service panel for a 200 amp service? It will be in 2 “conduit at a length of 50’


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Your electrician will know.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

jbrock, please read the TOS for this site. This site of for contractors only. 
You can ask this question over at http://www.diychatroom.com/ .

To be honest, if you are ding this yourself, and you have to ask this question, it will be generaly agreed that you should do some more studying up on residential electrical work. There are many good books out there. Do a search and you will come up with some. This is something that is discussed on DIY sites quite often.


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

jbrock70 said:


> Can I use 4/0 4/0 2/0 Aluminum wire from my meter to my service panel for a 200 amp service? It will be in 2 “conduit at a length of 50’


:w00t: :whistling


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

